# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB.Net 2005: Super Sudoku 3000 [Source]

## Ruddrage

Hi all,

Not really a game but I thought I'd try a nice and simple Sudoku solver using logic and recursion first.

I created this while being paid to do something completely different, so enjoy
 :Stick Out Tongue:  

Seriously though, I'd appreciate any feedback and constructive comments.  :Smilie:

----------

